# Datei Attribute lassen sich nicht ändern



## akm0815 (22. Juli 2012)

Hallo.
Ich habe einen Virtual Server Windows Level 1 über Strato gemietet den ich mit der Plesk Panel Software verwalte. 

Ich bin alles andere als ein Profi, habe aber bisher alles so einstellen können wie ich es wollte. Bis heute!

Ich möchte auf dem server gerne einen Magento Shop installieren (was ich schonmal auf einem anderen Server gemacht habe und da hatte ich keine Probleme). Mein Problem jetzt allerdings:

Ich kann nach dem ftp upload aller Datein die Attribute nicht ändern (Total Commander). 

*Ich bekommen immer die Fehlermeldung "Kann Attribute von entfernen Datein nicht ändern"* 

Ich versuche seit Stunden alles, finde aber einfach keine Lösung. 

Ich hoffe hier kann mir jemand weiterhelfen...


----------



## Lime (22. Juli 2012)

Hat der FTP Benutzer die notwendigen Rechte überhaupt?


----------



## akm0815 (24. Juli 2012)

da fängts ja schon an.

ich hab auf dem server einen ordner angelegt in dem der shop liegt und wo meine domain direkt hinführt. wenn ich da im filemanager angeben möchte das ich per ftp alle rechte habe steht da immer das ich nicht befugt bin das zu ändern (obwohl ich als admin angemeldet bin).


----------



## Lime (24. Juli 2012)

Also gehst du über root@deinedomain.com rein? Das scheint mir dann etwas seltsam. Probier mal eine andere Verbindungsart als FTP, z.B. SFTP.


----------

